# ADA 60-P-Aqua Forest aquarium



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Here is a picture of our ADA 60-P show tank in our store.
Critiques are welcomed!

George


----------



## cmcnulty (May 14, 2007)

Wow thats very beautiful, i really like the strong dark colors. I'll have to come by some time soon to see it, although I have no real need for more plants. Im sure it looks great accompanied by all the other masterpieces there.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey this is Jordan in Tucson nice to see one of your newer masterpieces on display here it looks increadible. I want to get back up to SF soon to talk with you all again and see all the increadible display's you have there Plus I want to see what happened with the large ADA tank you had by the window. when I was up there last you were still setting it up.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Use of color is great. But seeing the tanks in person beats anything, as my friends have done in the past. And they weren't even tank people, but they knew those tanks looked great 


Look forward to seeing more tanks, George and Steven!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Omg George is online. Very great! I go to your store all the way from Los Angeles. Been there a couple times now. Great every time!


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

WOW!!! So beautifull! Wish there we're local shops here that have display tanks like that!


----------



## f2eight (Apr 14, 2007)

I drop by the shop every other week or so but don't remember seeing this one. Newly setup? Or maybe I just don't recognize it. Looks like a great tank; I'll need to stop by later in the week and check it out (and I'll probably end up buying some plants like I always do).


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

maybe bump up your Fe dosage as the foreground looks a bit yellow

part form that VERY nice tank


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Love that M. mattogrossense. It's almost "cascading". Great effect.


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Hi Jordan, looking forward to seeing you again!
Thanks Paul, turtlehead and everyone!
Thank you Felix Avery! One of the reason the glosso is looking a bit yellow in the front could also be that they were trimmed and just starting to grow back but I think I will bump up the iron a bit.

George


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Geroge,

That is a very nice tank you have there at the store. It looks like its been taken cared of very nicely, I can tell by the plant's growth and the trimming of it.

Can you please give us a list of the ADA products you used for that tank? e.g.) Aquasoil? Powersand? Bacter 100?, etc.


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Here is the same tank with white background. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

George,
I like the tank. The white background, however, needs to be toned down a bit. It seems a bit blown out.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

George you and Steven should show off your tanks here more so I don't have to plan so many trips to SF!! But I like the white background more.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just amazing how a simple change of background can alter the atmosphere of the layout so much! Great job


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i would like to know how do you make this effect of shining white background.....?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the dark background more, the plants didn't look transperent in front of it, as they do with the white background  really nice tank anyway!


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

Jdinh04 said:


> Geroge,
> 
> That is a very nice tank you have there at the store. It looks like its been taken cared of very nicely, I can tell by the plant's growth and the trimming of it.
> 
> Can you please give us a list of the ADA products you used for that tank? e.g.) Aquasoil? Powersand? Bacter 100?, etc.


Hi Jdinh04,

Thanks for the compliments. 
Here is a list of the ADA products I used in that tank:

Substrate:
power sand special S 2L 
Aqua soil Amazonia 9L
Aqua Soil Amazonia powder type 2L
Penac P
Penac W
Tourmaline BC
Clear super
Bacter 100

Liquid fertilizer:
Brighty K 
Green Brighty step 2 
ECA
Green Gain (after trimming)

Lighting:
ADA Green Glow system 604

Filtration:
ADA filter ES-600

Hope this helps

George Lo


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome tank George! Looking forward to meeting you and Steven in July.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! I believe that the black background amplifies the intensity of the colors in the plants, vs. the white which washes them out a little.

Great tank. I love the accenting heights and colors!


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Very colorful and professional. A piece of art, great job!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, great tank over there, amazing! 
What are the plants on the right behind the wood?

Good luck and keep the photos coming plz


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

LordSul said:


> Wow, great tank over there, amazing!
> What are the plants on the right behind the wood?
> 
> Good luck and keep the photos coming plz


Hi Lord Sul,

The tall red plant behind the wood is Rotala Wallichi.

George Lo


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

damn george, im not sure if that looks better in person or in the photo... awesome work, as usual!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

looks absolutely awesome, i love the contrast in colors especially the Rotala Wallichi against the HC i just ordered a 69-p from the san fran store online, hopefully i can make it look that nice, someday


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

i love your tank, its so clean and healthy tank! Not forget to mention neat too!! infact very neat!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply George, but I was asking what were the green plants on the left side of the Rotala Wallichii? My mistake, didnt describe well.


----------



## George Lo (May 12, 2007)

LordSul said:


> Thanks for the reply George, but I was asking what were the green plants on the left side of the Rotala Wallichii? My mistake, didnt describe well.


Hi Lord Sul,

There were four different kinds of stem plants that I used in the back ground. From the left to right they are Myriophylum Matogrossense, Rotala Rotundifolia "singapore", Rotala Wallichi, Rotala Rotundifolia "Green"

Hope this answers your question!

Best regards,
George Lo
Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

George Lo said:


> Hi Lord Sul,
> 
> There were four different kinds of stem plants that I used in the back ground. From the left to right they are Myriophylum Matogrossense, Rotala Rotundifolia "singapore", Rotala Wallichi, Rotala Rotundifolia "Green"
> 
> ...


Do you guys take order from out of state?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Now, this scape looks beautiful and well kept, unlike your other tank in a different thread, which you are going for a bit more of a "wild" look. I wish I could visit this store! Great job, and keep up the great work!


----------

